# Picking up my puppy in about 3 weeks checklist



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello all, as the title says, I'll be picking up my GSD puppy in about 3 weeks from the breeder when he gets to be 8 weeks old . I have compiled together what I believe to be pretty much what I'll be needing for when he comes to his new home. I just wanted to know what, if anything, is missing from my Amazon list and if I should add/remove anything.

1. Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy Dry Food 33lb
2. Lupine 1" Black 6-Foot Dog Lead
3. Majestic Pet 8-Inch by 12-Inch Adjustable Pet Collar for Dogs
4. KONG Quest Star Pods Treat Dispensing Dog Toy, Large
5. Chuckit! The Whistler 1-Pack, Large
6. KONG Puppy KONG Toy, Assorted Pink/Blue
7. Loving Pets Black Label Collection Rustic Bone Diner for Dogs, 2-Quart
8. Poop Bag Shop Dog Waste Bags, 700-Count with Poop Bag Dispenser, Blue
9. PoochieBells Housetraining Dog Doorbell, Solid Black
10. Poop-Off Superior Stain and Odor Remover Squirt Top for Dogs and Puppies, 32-Ounce
11. FURminator Long Hair deShedding Tool for Dogs, Large
12. Karen Pryor i-Click Dog Training Clicker, 3 Clickers
13. Midwest iCrate Double-Door Folding Metal Dog Crate, 42 Inches by 28 Inches by 30 Inches
14. Midwest Quiet Time Pet Bed, Gray, 42" x 26"

Oh, and here's a pic of him (Kojak) from a few days ago:









Thanks for the help.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Cute puppy!

#11....don't use on a baby puppy! In fact I wouldn't use it on an adult.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> Cute puppy!
> 
> #11....don't use on a baby puppy! In fact I wouldn't use it on an adult.


Agreed. I do however like using the rubber Kong Zoom Groom to habituate young puppies to being groomed.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh, and I see some Kongs and such, but you might also want a chew specific toy like a puppy Nylabone.


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

onyx'girl said:


> Cute puppy!
> 
> #11....don't use on a baby puppy! In fact I wouldn't use it on an adult.


Thanks! Yeah I was going to purchase the FURminator just to have it for when he became an adult. I had a FURminator for our old Shepherd and it helped tremendously with all the shedding but have since misplaced it. Any reason as to why I shouldn't use it for when he's grown up and if so what do you recommend?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Pax8 said:


> Oh, and I see some Kongs and such, but you might also want a chew specific toy like a puppy Nylabone.


Good point! Guess I must have forgot to add that in while adding stuff to the cart. What size do you think would be appropriate for an 8 week old puppy? Was looking at this one for reference: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/KONG-Regular-Goodie-Bone-Red/dp/B000RI4BMI/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1424127515&sr=8-.6&keywords=kong+nylabone[/ame]


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

15. Infinite supply of patience


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

missionAvs said:


> Thanks! Yeah I was going to purchase the FURminator just to have it for when he became an adult. I had a FURminator for our old Shepherd and it helped tremendously with all the shedding but have since misplaced it. Any reason as to why I shouldn't use it for when he's grown up and if so what do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I put my suggestions for a puppy grooming tool earlier on. As an adult I use a palm curry brush and it does well for mine. I tried to use the Furminator, but no matter how lightly I used it, it always seemed to cause skin irritation and his coat was always dry and kind of wiry. Since I stopped using it, his coat is nice and silky. I honestly don't notice any difference between brushing mine once a week with the Furminator vs every two to three days with his curry brush except that his coat feels in much better condition using the curry. 

This is the one I use: Amazon.com : Westminster Pet 19781 Pet Grooming Brush : Westminster Pet :


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

missionAvs said:


> Thanks! Yeah I was going to purchase the FURminator just to have it for when he became an adult. I had a FURminator for our old Shepherd and it helped tremendously with all the shedding but have since misplaced it. Any reason as to why I shouldn't use it for when he's grown up and if so what do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I've seen coats stripped from it, it is hard on guard hair. Some people swear by a furminator, but I prefer an undercoat rake and a slicker brush(for long and stock coats)


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

missionAvs said:


> Good point! Guess I must have forgot to add that in while adding stuff to the cart. What size do you think would be appropriate for an 8 week old puppy? Was looking at this one for reference: Amazon.com : Regular Goodie Bone Red : Pet Chew Toys : Pet Supplies


I've found a lot of puppies like this one. I'd do either the souper or wolf size for a GSD puppy.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Nylabone-puppies-Chicken-Flavored-teething/dp/B0052L9Q1Q/ref=sr_1_5?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1424127685&sr=1-5&keywords=Puppy+nylabone[/ame]

Also had a lot of success with the puppy keys. All my puppies have found them both good to chew on as well as entertaining.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Nylabone-Puppies-Medium-Puppy-Teething/dp/B0010P32E0/ref=sr_1_8?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1424127685&sr=1-8&keywords=Puppy+nylabone[/ame]

And for extra interest, I soak all Nylabones in chicken broth overnight before handing them out. I've found it gets my dogs interested in chewing them and once the habit starts, it seems to continue on.

Also, I think Bailiff rounded off your list with by far the most important bullet point!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If Amazon sold infinite amount of patience...well, I think the site would crash


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Pax8 said:


> I put my suggestions for a puppy grooming tool earlier on. As an adult I use a palm curry brush and it does well for mine. I tried to use the Furminator, but no matter how lightly I used it, it always seemed to cause skin irritation and his coat was always dry and kind of wiry. Since I stopped using it, his coat is nice and silky. I honestly don't notice any difference between brushing mine once a week with the Furminator vs every two to three days with his curry brush except that his coat feels in much better condition using the curry.
> 
> This is the one I use: Amazon.com : Westminster Pet 19781 Pet Grooming Brush : Westminster Pet :


Awesome! Thanks for the advice. Never had any issues with out last German Shepherd and FURminator but have definitely heard of people having issues with them. When the time comes I'll try the brush you suggested . 



onyx'girl said:


> I've seen coats stripped from it, it is hard on guard hair. Some people swear by a furminator, but I prefer an undercoat rake and a slicker brush(for long and stock coats)


Thanks for the advice. Will put the FURminator on hold and use the puppy grooming tool suggested by Pax8 and later the curry brush when he's old enough.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh, and the Zoom Groom is especially good as a bathing tool! Just so you know. Even pushing the hair back with my hands, my pup's outer coat still makes water slide right off. Using the Zoom Groom and brushing against the grain when I'm bathing makes it infinitely easier to make sure he's getting washed down to the skin. I don't use mine as a dry brush anymore now that he's an adult, but it gets used every time he's bathed.


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Great! Amazing how much help you get in so little time after posting something here! Here's the updated list: (Removed FURminator, added Zoom Groom, Nylabone, and patience)

1. Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy Dry Food 33lb
2. Lupine 1" Black 6-Foot Dog Lead
3. Majestic Pet 8-Inch by 12-Inch Adjustable Pet Collar for Dogs
4. KONG Quest Star Pods Treat Dispensing Dog Toy, Large
5. Chuckit! The Whistler 1-Pack, Large
6. KONG Puppy KONG Toy, Assorted Pink/Blue
7. Loving Pets Black Label Collection Rustic Bone Diner for Dogs, 2-Quart
8. Poop Bag Shop Dog Waste Bags, 700-Count with Poop Bag Dispenser, Blue
9. PoochieBells Housetraining Dog Doorbell, Solid Black
10. Poop-Off Superior Stain and Odor Remover Squirt Top for Dogs and Puppies, 32-Ounce
11. Zoom Groom Rubber Brush Medium/Firm Raspberry
12. Karen Pryor i-Click Dog Training Clicker, 3 Clickers
13. Midwest iCrate Double-Door Folding Metal Dog Crate, 42 Inches by 28 Inches by 30 Inches
14. Midwest Quiet Time Pet Bed, Gray, 42" x 26"
15. Nylabone just for puppies Chicken Flavored puppy dog ring bone
16. Infinite amounts of patience


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

I'd highly recommend getting a brush, comb, AND shedding rake. It might seem a bit excessive, but I use all 3 on my pup's fur and it REALLY makes a huge difference. 

We use a slicker brush, this type of comb, and a plain ol' rake. (this one, to be exact)

If you like to plan ahead, investing in a good shampoo/conditioner would also be good. You shouldn't need to bathe your pup more than once a month (if that). But puppies can be pretty messy so you may end up needing to give 'em their first bath sooner rather than later. lol

Some decent brands off the top of my head are Cloud Star, FURminator, and Earthbath. And make sure you buy both shampoo _and_ conditioner.

Other than that, you seem to be good to go!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, that was the other thing I was going to suggest (thanks for reminding me August!) - puppy wipes! I use the Earthbath ones and really like them. But your puppy is probably going to get messy or pick a horrible smell from somewhere and it's nice to be able to just wipe them down instead of having to bathe them every single time.


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

My addition - a camera with the battery fully charged and a large memory card. How about stainless steel bowls?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

igottabecrazy said:


> My addition - a camera with the battery fully charged and a large memory card. How about stainless steel bowls?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


# 7. brings 2 2-quart stainless steel bowls.


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Augustine said:


> I'd highly recommend getting a brush, comb, AND shedding rake. It might seem a bit excessive, but I use all 3 on my pup's fur and it REALLY makes a huge difference.
> 
> We use a slicker brush, this type of comb, and a plain ol' rake. (this one, to be exact)
> 
> ...


Great advice, thanks! Will definitely keep it in mind.



Pax8 said:


> Yeah, that was the other thing I was going to suggest (thanks for reminding me August!) - puppy wipes! I use the Earthbath ones and really like them. But your puppy is probably going to get messy or pick a horrible smell from somewhere and it's nice to be able to just wipe them down instead of having to bathe them every single time.


Ahhh yes, puppy wipes will definitely be added to the list .


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Unless you plan to use the Midwest I Crate for both home and travel with your puppy you might want to invest in a travel crate. Although my original crate was labeled as collapsible and easy to assemble and disassemble it isn't. And for instance taking a puppy to and from obedience classes, especially after they are ramped up isn't easy without some sort of restraining system.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ditch #9. GSDs are scary smart and the dog will quickly learn to ring the bells and go out... Just to go outside.

Get a Bobalot. keeps them busy.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/StarMark-Bob---Lot-Interactive-Large/dp/B001JQLNB4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1424135888&sr=8-1&keywords=Bobalot[/ame]


Puppy tug:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Dean-Tyler-Medium-Tug-Jute/dp/B0057AKYLI/ref=sr_1_3?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1424136062&sr=1-3[/ame]

Consider getting a pail instead of a water bowl. They make a mess when drinking and like to play in a water bowl.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The pail should be 4 quart. Contains the splashing nicely


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

onyx'girl said:


> I've seen coats stripped from it, it is hard on guard hair. Some people swear by a furminator, but I prefer an undercoat rake and a slicker brush(for long and stock coats)


Me too. I got a Furminator years ago and didn't like it at all. I gave it to someone else who ended up not liking it and she gave it away too! Couldn't live without my undercoat rakes, though.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I like using bells on the doorknob. You're still going to need to house train as usual, the bells are just a way that a dog can let you know it needs to go out once it understands that outside is the only appropriate place to pee and poop.


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Sunflowers said:


> Ditch #9. GSDs are scary smart and the dog will quickly learn to ring the bells and go out... Just to go outside.
> 
> Get a Bobalot. keeps them busy.
> 
> ...


Am a bit skeptical on the effectiveness of the training bells as well partly due to this reason. I'm going to meet the pup for the first time tomorrow and will consult keeping/removing them with the breeder to see what she says.



Sunflowers said:


> The pail should be 4 quart. Contains the splashing nicely


Thanks for the suggestion! You make some good points here, will definitely keep them in mind.

For those that like pics, here's another one of Kojak from a few days back.


----------



## ValerieRFdez (Jan 22, 2015)

My beautiful Kojak  :* !


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

We offered frozen chicken broth (in ice trays) to our boys while they were teething. Teething will begin pretty quickly so be prepared. Anything frozen (ice cubes, frozen broth, baby kongs with frozen treats…..cream cheese, etc).
And patience!!!!!!Good luck and can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

ValerieRFdez said:


> My beautiful Kojak  :* !


Wife meet forum, forum meet wife lol.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fill empty water bottle half with water and freeze. Good for puppy teeth. Supervise and remove pieces. Cardboard boxes. Fiona loved to destroy boxes. Cereal boxes, 12 pack boxes etc. good luck


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Just an update, met Kojak in person today for the first time and we bonded pretty much immediately. He was great with both myself and my wife and we played for a good hour before we wore him out and he had to take a nap. It was great to finally meet him. Even our breeder said that the way we bonded was special. Pick up date is 3 weeks from this Thursday . Also met the parents who's pedigree's I'll include below.

Sire: Kai
Dam: Te'a


----------

